# SEOUL | New KBS Headquarters | ?m | ? fl | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

The national, public broadcaster of Korea, KBS is investing $200 million USD for a new HQ.

Construction will commence sometime this year and end in 2019.

The highlighted buildings shown below are the subjects of demolition/ reconstruction.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

sounds good

basement 3 over 8fl new buidling in there and overbridge between new one with old one(old one is going to remodeling)
$200 millions is pretty cheap investment. IMO KBS want to built more luxury landmark but they semi-public broadcasting company so it is hard to built luxury building due to korean citizens's complain. 

i wonder what about another KBS B block tower's remodeling which is located opposite site of KBS


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Official renders for the winning project:



















http://www.heerim.com/news/business_view?id=877


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks good! I love how delicate that roof structure looks.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Website about the project:


















































































According to the website, construction is scheduled to start in H2 2019, after a partial demolition in H1 2019.

http://futurespace.kbs.co.kr/


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

good project but rendering boring again grey korean style push


----------

